# Upgrade to kde3.0.2 overheats my laptop ?

## lkratz

Hi all,

I was running gentoo 1.1a for a while and everything was ok ... Then I decided to emerge sync   :Crying or Very sad: 

after several tries, it is still crashing very hardly. I mean, I have to turn off the computer. The crash occurs each time on another part of the rebuild process. I had no messages in the logs.

I manage to emerge --fetchonly and then try to emerge while being in init stage 2. I finally got these messages :

```
CPU 0: Machine Check Exception: 0000000000000004

Bank 4: b200000000040151

Kernel Panic: CPU context corrupt
```

I STFW a while and found that may be linked with the processor overheating   :Confused:   (It seems recompiling KDE is a hard job for my Gateway Solo 9300 ). But thinking of it, I can't remerber having recently heard the cooling fan of my laptop.

Does anybody experienced these messages ?

Do you think it is related to the CPU overheating ?

Do you use special flags when compiling ?

Do you know some utilities to check or start the cooling fan of a CPU ? (mine is perharps simply broken, despite I doubt it since I have no problem when booting my W2K partition).

Any clue ?

In the mean time, I will continue that emerge process with my laptop stored in the familly fridge ...

----------

## delta407

Compiling is hot, and this is either a heat thing or a processor bug. (I'm leaning towards heat thing.) The lm-sensors package should let you monitor your CPU temp... hmm...

Maybe you could start a KDE compile and leave your laptop in the 'fridge?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## klieber

If your laptop fan isn't coming on even during a KDE compile, then there's a good chance it (or something related to it) is toast.  Some computer BIOS have fan sensors in them -- not sure if your laptop does, but it's worth a check.  Also, as delta407 said, you can always install lm_sensors and use that to look at CPU temps, fan speeds, etc.  Your mobo and other hardware has to support that, though.

If your warranty is still good, I'd call gateway and tell them your fan never comes on.  They'll try to blow you off, but if you make enough of a stink, maybe they'll actually do something about it.

--kurt

----------

## arkane

And it'll be funny when gateway tells them to "go to the start button, then settings, then control panel.. doubleclick on System" LOL...

Course, what I always did in those cases is just emulated windows in my mind and read what Linux said, translating it into Window'eze for the techs.

I'm sure you speak one iota about Linux being on the system and they'll say your warranty is voided and you need to resolve the issue elswhere.

 *klieber wrote:*   

> If your laptop fan isn't coming on even during a KDE compile, then there's a good chance it (or something related to it) is toast.  Some computer BIOS have fan sensors in them -- not sure if your laptop does, but it's worth a check.  Also, as delta407 said, you can always install lm_sensors and use that to look at CPU temps, fan speeds, etc.  Your mobo and other hardware has to support that, though.
> 
> If your warranty is still good, I'd call gateway and tell them your fan never comes on.  They'll try to blow you off, but if you make enough of a stink, maybe they'll actually do something about it.
> 
> --kurt

 

----------

## lkratz

Just to keep other updated ...

I believe it has nothing to do with Gateway2K . I managed to work around the problem by recompiling my kernel without "Machine Check Exception". Everything works fine including my laptop's fan which starts from time to time.

here is the story just in case it could help:

I first tried to :

```
emerge lm_sensors
```

it worked fine but my kernel was lacking some ACPI modules

I tried to re-compile my kernel with Advanced Power Management and ACPI but some other kernel modules were missing (ospn) . I found no help on this one.

So i decided to emerge the kernel to 2.4.19r7 and configured to support Advanced Power Management and ACPI but then I got this problem :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5419

Finally, I recompiled a kernel without advanced power management and without machine check exception ...

and everything seems ok, the CPU fan start and stop regularly. You may say I didn't solved my problem about overheating, but the result is here my gentoo works fast and fine again.

hope this helps

----------

## HackerSp0rtZ

i sit my laptop infront of a AC while i do KDE.. keeps it cool

----------

